# Frage zu G-Sync



## CL90 (6. Juli 2018)

Frage zum Verständnis:

G-Sync ist quasi ein extra Trigger für einen Monitor um "vorzeitig" ein Bild anzuzeigen?

Verständnis-Prüfung anhand von Beispielen:
- ein 60Hz Monitor (Ohne GSync) bekommt 60 Bilder in äquidistanter Zeit.  -> 16,6ms zwischen jedem Bild. in einer Sekunde werden tatsächlich 60 Bilder gezeigt.
- ein 60Hz Monitor (Ohne GSync) bekommt 50 Bilder in unregelmäßigen Zeitabständen.  -> Es kann und wird passieren, dass in der festen Abbildungsrate ein Bild 2 Zyklen angezeigt wird. Quasi: 1/60 : Bild A, 2/60 Bild A, 3/60 Bild B.... Insgesamt werden im Höchstfall 50 Bilder in der Sekunde gezeigt. Durch unglückliche Zeitverzögerungen, wäre es allerdings möglich, dass nur 49 oder weniger Bilder gezeigt werden.
- ein 60Hz Monitor mit GSync bekommt 50 Bilder in unregelmäßigen Zeitabständen. -> Es werden exakt 50 Bilder in der Sekunde angezeigt. Der Abstand der gezeigten Bilder beträgt aber dennoch mindestens 16ms. DH. Frühstens nach 16ms kann ein neues Bild gezeigt werden.


Angenommen ich habe einen 144Hz Monitor.
Und ein Spiel läuft bei 60fps.
Dann würde ich mit Gsync 60 Bilder bekommen - immer dann wenn sie da sind.
Und ohne Gsync würde ich auch 60Bilder bekommen, Jedoch jittert die Bildanzeige im Worst Case um +- 7ms.
Das Gsync vermag den Jitter um 2-3ms Sekunden zu verkürzen, wobei diese 2-3ms dann auf die Anzeigedauer wieder oben drauf gelegt werden.

Zusammengefasst bedeutet Gsync in dem beschriebenen Szenario:
Ich habe 2-3ms früher das Bild das dann länger angezeigt wird?

Bitte erklären.
Monitore mit gleichen Kenndaten mit und ohne Gsync haben teilweise um 100€ Preisunterschied. Bisher erkenne ich den Kaufgrund nicht.
Bitte verbessern wenn mein Verständnis falsch ist.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## HisN (6. Juli 2018)

Die Kohle bezahlst Du für den extra FPGA Chip, der verbaut ist.


UHD-Monitore mit 144 Hz: Neues G-Sync-Modul treibt Preise in die Hohe - ComputerBase


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (6. Juli 2018)

Ganz schön kleinteilig.
Das einzige, was ich sagen kann, ist: Wenn die Grafikkarte 59 fps ausspuckt, hat der Monitor auch 59 Hz. Bei 72 fps sind es 72 Hz. Der Monitor passt sich quasi an die Bildausgabe der Grafikkarte an.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Juli 2018)

Nein!
Du hast nie das Bild früher, das Bild wird länger angezeigt wenn du Vsync nutzen würdest, daher der erhöhte Inputlag.

Bei Gsync wird die Bildausgabe an die Bilderstellung angepasst und quasi direkt ausgegeben. Das Tearing wird verhindert indem die Wiederholfrequenz des Monitors angepasst wird, also in der regel verlangsamt. Gsync verlangsamt also deine Bildwiederholfrequenz damit die Frames passend ausgegeben werden!

Der Kaufgrund ist deine Sache, willst du immer 144Hz und stört dich tearing nicht? Dann kein Aufpreis wert.


----------



## NatokWa (6. Juli 2018)

Wie "DasBorgkollektiv" es sagt ist es größtenteils korrekt .

GSync arbeitet praktisch nach dem Prinzip das ein Bild das fertig ist IMMER ohne verzögerung  Quasi SOFORT angezeigt wird . Die einzige Einschränkung nach oben ist die Maximal-Frequenz des Monitors und NUR diese legt die Zeit fest die mindestens zwischen 2 Bildern vergehen muss . Bei einem hypotetischen 100Hz Bildschirm müsten also grundsätzlich immer 10ms von Bild zu Bild vergehen , darüber kann und darf dieser Wert schwanken wie er will , das ist völlig egal da jedes Bild gerade DANN angezeigt wird wenn es fertig ist und nicht wie bei V-Sync dann wenn der "Feste" Abstand abgelaufen ist und damit unter umständen wie in deinem 59Hz@60Hz Vergleich ein Bild doppelt angezeigt wird weil das neue ne Millisekunde zu spät kam , sowas GIBT es mit G-Sync (Und Freesync innerhalb der Range) einfach nicht .
Der übliche Nachteil beim überschreiten der Hz Zahl mit den FPS ist das dann Bilder verworfen werden und es DADURCH zu Microrucklern kommen kann . Ein zusätzlichen aktivieren von V-Sync (Welches dann NUR an der Max-Frequenz greift und quasi Deckelt) oder Framelimitern verhindert dies sehr effizient .

Ob das einem individuel den AUfpreis wert ist kann dir NIEMAND beantworten , ICH würde nie wieder drauf verzischten wollen


----------



## PCGH_Manu (6. Juli 2018)

Ich versuche das mal auseinanderzupflücken: 

Der erste Satz stimmt so nicht: G-Sync zeigt kein Bild vorzeitig an, sondern vielmehr genau dann, wenn es fertig berechnet ist. Theoretisch ist der Input Lag ohne Sync niedriger, weil das neue Bild eher kommt, aber dank des Risses eben nicht ganz. Das verdeutlicht am besten diese Grafik von Blurbusters: https://www.blurbusters.com/wp-cont...dle-screen-vs-first-reaction-measurements.png - Ist ein guter Artikel übrigens, um alles rund um G-Sync zu verstehen: G-SYNC 101 | Blur Busters

Zum letzten Beispiel: Bei 144 Hz ohne Sync hast du das Bild etwas eher und der Bildriss wird nicht so lang (7 ms statt 16 ms) angezeigt.

G-Sync kostet zusätzlich Geld, weil Nvidia den Scaler vorschreibt bzw. verkauft. Ist wie bei Starbucks: Der Kaffee ist nicht unbedingt besser, nur weil der Becher mitverkauft wird.


----------



## Bandicoot (6. Juli 2018)

Die Bildruhe mit Gsync und 1440p möchte ich nicht mehr gegen FHD 60Hz tauschen. 
Selbst im niedrigen Fps Bereich.


----------



## MircoSfot (6. Juli 2018)

Ich will mein U2515H gegen den hier eintauschen Dell Alienware AW3418DW | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU, aber ist noch ein bisle zu teuer, find ich. Was hast du denn für einen, Bandicoot?


----------



## Bandicoot (6. Juli 2018)

MircoSfot schrieb:


> Ich will mein U2515H gegen den hier eintauschen Dell Alienware AW3418DW | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU, aber ist noch ein bisle zu teuer, find ich. Was hast du denn für einen, Bandicoot?



Dell S2716DG | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU 

3X ,allerdings an 3 Rechnern, zusammen scheist die 1080ti aufs Brett. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CL90 (6. Juli 2018)

also habe ich quasi in einer realistischen Umgebung unter 144Fps den besten effekt durch Gsync, da die bilder immer direkt kommen und der InputLag minimal ist?
Habt ihr GSync leute das auch so wahrgenommen?

In welchem Bereich ist das Spielerlebnis denn am besten?
GSync  und 144Hz:
- FPS um ~100
- FPS deutlich über 144 (Bilder werden verworfen)
- FPS deutlich über 144 Vsync aktiviert.


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. Juli 2018)

Servus!

Also ich würde mir keinen Monitor mehr ohne GSync kaufen.
GSync ist in jedem Bereich zu empfehlen 50-144 Hz meiner Meinung nach.

Klar, merke ich es wenn ich 60 statt 120+ FPS habe aber ich bin auch sehr empfindlich was das angeht.

Nie mehr ohne : )
Oder wie mein Kollege sagt, _es ist wie Balsam für die Augen!_


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2018)

Am idealsten ist es immer die volle Bildwiederholfrequenz auszunutzen.
Bei niedrigen fps, ca 30-60, fand ich Gsync eher lästig.
Oder anders herum, ich kauf mir keinen 144Hz Monitor um mit zB 53Hz bei 53fps rumzueiern.
Lösung für mich war entweder Details runter oder auf Gsync verzichten.
Da Gsync extra kostet, verzichte ich auch gern darauf.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Juli 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Am idealsten ist es immer die volle Bildwiederholfrequenz auszunutzen.
> Bei niedrigen fps, ca 30-60, fand ich Gsync eher lästig.
> Oder anders herum, ich kauf mir keinen 144Hz Monitor um mit zB 53Hz bei 53fps rumzueiern.
> Lösung für mich war entweder Details runter oder auf Gsync verzichten.
> Da Gsync extra kostet, verzichte ich auch gern darauf.



In spielen wie TotalWar ist dass nur oft leichter gesagt als getan und da stört Tearing immer, vor allem auf der Kampagnenkarte.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2018)

Auch mit nem 144Hz Monitor?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (6. Juli 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Am idealsten ist es immer die volle Bildwiederholfrequenz auszunutzen.
> Bei niedrigen fps, ca 30-60, fand ich Gsync eher lästig.
> Oder anders herum, ich kauf mir keinen 144Hz Monitor um mit zB 53Hz bei 53fps rumzueiern.
> Lösung für mich war entweder Details runter oder auf Gsync verzichten.
> Da Gsync extra kostet, verzichte ich auch gern darauf.



Halte ich für ganz falsch. Was bringt dir die volle Frequenz, wenn sie nicht synchron ist? Synchrone 53 Hz bei 53 Fps sind noch immer besser als asynchrone 144 Hz, weil per Sync das Tearing weg ist, was ja Sinn der Sache ist. Gerade bei zweistelligen, niedrigen Frameraten lohnt sich Sync, weil hier das Tearing besonders stark ist. Ob es sich lohnt, ist natürlich subjektiv...


----------



## Gurdi (6. Juli 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Auch mit nem 144Hz Monitor?



Ja ist trotzdem deutlich sichtbar und stört. Ich hab beide Varianten getestet und muss sagen dass Sync schon deutlich angenehmer anzuschauen ist. Auch hohe Fps bringe da nicht viel, da du bei solchen Spielen deine Aufmerksamkeit oft auf einem wenig bewegten oder Standbild hast.

In spielen wie Quake sehe ich die Bildrisse ingame aber nicht.

@Manu:Hast du ne Idee ob das Nachteile hat die Frames zu vervielfachen?


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Halte ich für ganz falsch. Was bringt dir die volle Frequenz, wenn sie nicht synchron ist? Synchrone 53 Hz bei 53 Fps sind noch immer besser als asynchrone 144 Hz, weil per Sync das Tearing weg ist, was ja Sinn der Sache ist. Gerade bei zweistelligen, niedrigen Frameraten lohnt sich Sync, weil hier das Tearing besonders stark ist. Ob es sich lohnt, ist natürlich subjektiv...


Es ist also falsch bei Gsync die volle Frequenz auszunutzen, um das flüssigste Bild zu haben?
Und ob mir 53fps bei 53Hz oder 144Hz besser gefallen (wenn einem denn so niedrige fps denn gefallen), bleibt immer noch mir selber überlassen.
Ich leb lieber mit etwas tearing und ruckeln, als mit niedrigen Hertzzahlen auf den Monitor zu erbrechen.
Und ja, das ist wörtlich gemeint.
Bei niedrigen Hertzzahlen und je nach Spiel wird mir schlecht.


----------



## Bandicoot (6. Juli 2018)

Über 144Hz funktioniert Gsync nicht, deshalb soll man ja das Frame Limit 1-2 FPS unter der Maximum zu haltenes! Via Limiter Ingame oder z.B via Vsync
Es geht doch jediglich darum  tearing oder Imputlag zu vermeiden. Das mach in Shootern Sinn, da stellt eh jeden auf Maximale Bildrate ein.
Zu viel FPS oder Hz kann man nie haben, das neuliche Spielen auf nen 60Hz Vsync merkt man sofort wenn man mit 144Hz das Vergnügen hatte.


----------



## openSUSE (6. Juli 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Es ist also falsch bei Gsync die volle Frequenz auszunutzen, um das flüssigste Bild zu haben?
> Und ob mir 53fps bei 53Hz oder 144Hz besser gefallen (wenn einem denn so niedrige fps denn gefallen), bleibt immer noch mir selber überlassen.
> Ich leb lieber mit etwas tearing und ruckeln, als mit niedrigen Hertzzahlen auf den Monitor zu erbrechen.
> Und ja, das ist wörtlich gemeint.
> Bei niedrigen Hertzzahlen und je nach Spiel wird mir schlecht.


53FPS sind bei einem 144Hz "Vsync"Monitor eben nicht flüssiger (auch mit VSync=off nicht) als 53FPS bei einem 144Hz AdaptiveSyncMonitor.


----------



## Bandicoot (6. Juli 2018)

Vereinfacht gesagt, durch die hohen Hz/Fps Kombination wird das Bild Klar und durch G-Sync werden die Bewegungen smooth ohne Nachteile. Das wollen wir ja.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2018)

openSUSE schrieb:


> 53FPS sind bei einem 144Hz "Vsync"Monitor eben nicht flüssiger (auch mit VSync=off nicht) als 53FPS bei einem 144Hz AdaptiveSyncMonitor.


Lern lesen.


----------



## openSUSE (6. Juli 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Lern lesen.



Also nochmal:


			
				JoM79 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ob mir 53fps bei 53Hz oder 144Hz besser gefallen (wenn einem denn so niedrige fps denn gefallen), bleibt immer noch mir selber überlassen.
> Ich leb lieber mit etwas tearing und ruckeln, als mit niedrigen Hertzzahlen auf den Monitor zu erbrechen.
> Und ja, das ist wörtlich gemeint.
> Bei niedrigen Hertzzahlen und je nach Spiel wird mir schlecht.


53FPS sind 53FPS, egal ob mit 144Hz VSync oder 144Hz Adaptive SyncMonitor.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2018)

Du verstehst es anscheinend nicht.
53fps sind gleich ja, aber es macht für nen grossen Unterschied, ob dabei 53Hz oder 144Hz am Monitor anliegen.
Vor allem, was willst du mit Vsync?


----------



## openSUSE (7. Juli 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du verstehst es anscheinend nicht.
> 53fps sind gleich ja, aber es macht für nen grossen Unterschied, ob dabei 53Hz oder 144Hz am Monitor anliegen.
> Vor allem, was willst du mit Vsync?


Damit meine ich einen "Old School SyncMonitor", auch mit VSync=off.

Nur wo ist denn bei 53FPS "144Hz Old School SyncMonitor" oder 144Hz Adaptive SyncMonitor ein Unterschied?  Außer dass der Adaptive SyncMonitor kein Tearing usw hat?
Der  Adaptive SyncMonitor kann den nächsten refresh ebenso schnell (ca6,9ms) durchführen wie der  "Old School SyncMonitor".


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2018)

Er könnte, er macht es aber bei 53fps nicht.
Wie oft soll ich das denn noch schreiben.
Du hast schon verstanden wie Gsync funktioniert?


----------



## openSUSE (7. Juli 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Er könnte, er macht es aber bei 53fps nicht.
> Wie oft soll ich das denn noch schreiben.
> Du hast schon verstanden wie Gsync funktioniert?


Ich ja, du aber nicht.  
Welchen Vorteil siehst du denn in einem 144Hz "Old School SyncMonitor" vs 144Hz Adaptive SyncMonitor bei 53FPS? Die "Schaltzeiten/refresh" sind bei beiden  bei ca 6,9ms.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2018)

Also doch nicht verstanden.
Beim Gsync sind es bei 53fps, 18,86ms Schaltzeit.


----------



## openSUSE (7. Juli 2018)

Nein.


----------



## LastManStanding (7. Juli 2018)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Dell S2716DG | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU
> 
> 3X ,allerdings an 3 Rechnern, zusammen scheist die 1080ti aufs Brett.
> 
> ...



ganz doofe frage wiese  sieht dein bild in der mitte heller aus? Die Kamera hat doch einen sehr "kleinen Sichtpunkt/Ausagangspunkt wie ein Auge eben, so das verdunkeln durch Sichtfeldverschiebung nicht zu sehen sein dürfte, oder? Oder ist das einfach nur Zufall wegen des dort gezeigten sichtpunkt?


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2018)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Nein.


Ahja, also entweder hast du es wirklich nicht verstanden oder du trollst einfach gerne.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (7. Juli 2018)

Er hat dich halt genauso falsch verstanden wie ich. Dachte zunächst, du meinst mit "144 Hz ausnutzen", sie statisch zu lassen.

Edit: Außerdem hat er mit seinem Nein recht, weil es sind nicht 18,86 sondern 18,87 [/trollklugscheißspam off]


----------



## openSUSE (7. Juli 2018)

Nochmal, 
nur weil man Adaptive Sync nutzt wird der Monitor nicht langsamer in seinen Schalt-/refresh-zeiten. 
Ein 144Hz Monitor stellt ein neues Bild (refresh) innerhalb ca6,9ms komplett da. Egal welche FPS oder ob mit A- oder V-Sync (auch bei VSync=off).


----------



## PCGH_Manu (7. Juli 2018)

Das stimmt nicht. Mit Adaptive Sync wird die Frequenz an die Framerate angepasst. Irgendwas hast du daran falsch verstanden.


----------



## NatokWa (7. Juli 2018)

Tja ich glaube mal das Jom79 sich einbildet das ohne GSync auf nem 144Hz Monitor bei 53FPS die REAKTIONSZEIT schneller ist und vergisst dabei das es der Engine völlig schnuppe ist wie OFT das gleiche Bild dargestellt wird ... ja das 53FPS Bild wird dann halt eben 2,71x angezeigt bis das neue Bild berechnet ist (Wobei angezeigt FALSCH ist , Aktualisiert trifft es eher , ist ja kein CRT der WIRKLICH neu zeichnet) . Durch den Krummen Teiler kommt es dann durchschnitlich bei jedem dritten Bild zu tearing ...
GSync zeigt hingegen das Bild (Die einzelbilder) einfach 2,71x so lang an und hat NULL probleme mit irgendeinem Teiler , tearing oder so da LANGSAMER gründsätzlich IMMER geht . 
Für die Bildanzeige an sich ändert sich NICHTS abgesehen vom fehlenden Tearing da es den anzeigenden zellen völlig egal ist ob sie KEIN Signal kriegen oder "nur" das Signal NICHTS zu tun , wer das nicht versteht (bzw. nicht verstehen will und sich Krankheitssymptome einbildet dabei) sollte meiner Meinung nach dringend Professionele Hilfe suchen .....


----------



## openSUSE (7. Juli 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht. Mit Adaptive Sync wird die Frequenz an die Framerate angepasst. Irgendwas hast du daran falsch verstanden.


Doch stimmt, denn ein refresh (wechsel von Bild zu Bild) dauert totzdem "nur" ca 6,9ms. Die "BildAnzeigeDauer" ändert daran ja nichts.


----------



## NatokWa (7. Juli 2018)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Doch stimmt, denn ein refresh (wechsel von Bild zu Bild) dauert totzdem "nur" ca 6,9ms. Die "BildAnzeigeDauer" ändert daran ja nichts.



Du bist auf dem völlig falschen Dampfer .... das was du da für den "Refresh" als Schaltzeit ranziehst ist der VÖLLIG falsche Wert .... für die Zeit von Bild dzu Bild ist die SCHALTZEIT bzw. die REAKTIONSZEIT des Monitors herran zu ziehen ... und keine Zeit die auf der MaximalFrequenzt basiert .....


----------



## chaotium (7. Juli 2018)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Über 144Hz funktioniert Gsync nicht, deshalb soll man ja das Frame Limit 1-2 FPS unter der Maximum zu haltenes! Via Limiter Ingame oder z.B via Vsync
> Es geht doch jediglich darum  tearing oder Imputlag zu vermeiden. Das mach in Shootern Sinn, da stellt eh jeden auf Maximale Bildrate ein.
> Zu viel FPS oder Hz kann man nie haben, das neuliche Spielen auf nen 60Hz Vsync merkt man sofort wenn man mit 144Hz das Vergnügen hatte.



Geht auch mit 165Hz bei meinem Asus


----------



## NatokWa (7. Juli 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Geht auch mit 165Hz bei meinem Asus



Er hat es auch auf nen 144Hz Monitor bezogen . RICHTIG währe die Aussage (Universell) GSync funktioniert nicht OBERHALB der Max-Wiederhohlfrequenz des Monitors .


----------



## openSUSE (7. Juli 2018)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Du bist auf dem völlig falschen Dampfer .... das was du da für den "Refresh" als Schaltzeit ranziehst ist der VÖLLIG falsche Wert .... für die Zeit von Bild dzu Bild ist die SCHALTZEIT bzw. die REAKTIONSZEIT des Monitors herran zu ziehen ... und keine Zeit die auf der MaximalFrequenzt basiert .....



Ist nur "näherungsweise" zu Verstehen zudem sind zB die "REAKTIONSZEIT des Monitors"/ Farbwechsel usw ersteinmal unabhägig von der Sync art.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (7. Juli 2018)

Spätestens jetzt meine ich, er trollt absichtlich gerne. Mag wer noch was zum Thema wissen? Ansonsten lasst uns nicht weiter wegen Begrifflichkeiten oder Missverständnissen streiten.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2018)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Tja ich glaube mal das Jom79 sich einbildet das ohne GSync auf nem 144Hz Monitor bei 53FPS die REAKTIONSZEIT schneller ist und vergisst dabei das es der Engine völlig schnuppe ist wie OFT das gleiche Bild dargestellt wird ... ja das 53FPS Bild wird dann halt eben 2,71x angezeigt bis das neue Bild berechnet ist (Wobei angezeigt FALSCH ist , Aktualisiert trifft es eher , ist ja kein CRT der WIRKLICH neu zeichnet) . Durch den Krummen Teiler kommt es dann durchschnitlich bei jedem dritten Bild zu tearing ...
> GSync zeigt hingegen das Bild (Die einzelbilder) einfach 2,71x so lang an und hat NULL probleme mit irgendeinem Teiler , tearing oder so da LANGSAMER gründsätzlich IMMER geht .
> Für die Bildanzeige an sich ändert sich NICHTS abgesehen vom fehlenden Tearing da es den anzeigenden zellen völlig egal ist ob sie KEIN Signal kriegen oder "nur" das Signal NICHTS zu tun , wer das nicht versteht (bzw. nicht verstehen will und sich Krankheitssymptome einbildet dabei) sollte meiner Meinung nach dringend Professionele Hilfe suchen .....


Wo hab ich was von Reaktionszeit geschrieben?
Davon ab, ist bei vielen 144Hz Monitoren die Reaktionszeit bei 60Hz ne andere als bei 144Hz und auch der Overdrive verhält sich anders.
Und ich bilde mir nicht ein, dass mir bei niedrigen Hertzzahlen schlecht wird.
Das hat auch nicht mit Gsync zu tun.
Aber ist ja hier mittlerweile normal, was man selber nicht hat, kann der andere auch nicht haben.



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Edit: Außerdem hat er mit seinem Nein recht, weil es sind nicht 18,86 sondern 18,87 [/trollklugscheißspam off]


Eigentlich sind es 18,86792452830189ms [/megaklugscheisstrolloberspam off}


----------



## openSUSE (7. Juli 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wo hab ich was von Reaktionszeit geschrieben?
> Davon ab, ist bei vielen 144Hz Monitoren die Reaktionszeit bei 60Hz ne andere als bei 144Hz und auch der Overdrive verhält sich anders.
> [/megaklugscheisstrolloberspam off}


Aber gerade die  Reaktionszeit ändert sich doch bei einem 144Hz AdaptivSyncMonitor nicht gegenüber einem 144Hz "Vsync" Monitor nur weil er 60FPS darstellt.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (7. Juli 2018)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Aber gerade die  Reaktionszeit ändert sich doch bei einem 144Hz AdaptivSyncMonitor nicht gegenüber einem 144Hz "Vsync" Monitor nur weil er 60FPS darstellt.



Bitte! Springt nicht darauf an!


----------



## openSUSE (7. Juli 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Bitte! Springt nicht darauf an!



Dann erklär mir das doch bitte.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Bitte! Springt nicht darauf an!


Ich will aber.


openSUSE schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir das doch bitte.


Hier Test Monitor Asus PG279Q (Seite 6) - Prad.de
Du kriegst das schon raus.


----------



## openSUSE (7. Juli 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich will aber.
> 
> Hier Test Monitor Asus PG279Q (Seite 6) - Prad.de
> Du kriegst das schon raus.


Habe ich!
Stell einen ASync Monitor mit 144Hz  nicht fest auf 60Hz, auch bei 60FPS nicht!


----------



## Gurdi (7. Juli 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Spätestens jetzt meine ich, er trollt absichtlich gerne. Mag wer noch was zum Thema wissen? Ansonsten lasst uns nicht weiter wegen Begrifflichkeiten oder Missverständnissen streiten.



Ja ich!
Hat die Nutzung von LFC einen Nachteil, bzw wäre es nicht vorteilhaft die Frames bis zu einer höheren Range zu vervielfachen.
Ich würde dann nämlich mal versuchen meinen Monitor Sync zu "untertakten", fraglich ist dabei ob ein Panel überhaupt einen LFC außerhalb seiner eigentlichen Range anspricht. Hat das irgendwer mal versucht?


----------



## openSUSE (7. Juli 2018)

Bezüglich VRR und Refresh:
Gerade in einem anderem Forum gelesen 



			
				https://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=11737335&postcount=104 schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit stimmt das ja auch.
> Der Refresh findet aber immer mit der maximalen Geschwindigkeit statt, die das Panel (oder auch der Link von GraKa zum Monitor) kann (das ist tatsächlich völlig unabhängig von der Framerate/aktuellen Refreshrate; die Dauer des Refreshes ist immer der Kehrwert der mit VRR maximal unterstützen Refreshrate). Das Bild wird also im Vergleich z.B. zu FastSync nicht unschärfer, man entfernt nur den Judder.



^^


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2018)

Dh AMD lügt.


> *Was ist die Radeon FreeSync™ Technologie?*
> 
> Die Radeon FreeSync™ Technologie ist ein AMD Projekt zum Einsatz von AMD Branchenstandards wie DisplayPort Adaptive-Sync, um dynamische Wiederholfrequenzen zu ermöglichen. Dynamische Wiederholfrequenzen synchronisieren die Wiederholfrequenz eines kompatiblen Monitors mit der Einzelbildrate von Radeon™ Grafikkarten eines Benutzers, um die Eingabelatenz so gering wie möglich zu halten und Ruckeleffekte/Judder-Effekte/Tears beim Gaming sowie bei der Videowiedergabe zu verringern oder vollständig zu beseitigen.


FreeSync™ Monitore – Haufig gestellte Fragen | AMD
Und Nvidia genauso



> G-SYNC dynamically matches the refresh rate of the display to the frame rate output of the GPU. This eliminates tearing, minimizes stutter, and minimizes input lag. G-SYNC displays don't have a minimum refresh rate limit and variable refresh rate is supported up to the maximum supported by the LCD panel.


NVIDIA G-SYNC™ | Technology | GeForce


----------



## PCGH_Manu (7. Juli 2018)

Das ist ja kein Widerspruch. Ich meine, ihn nun kapiert zu haben, dass der eigentlich Refresh mit maximaler Geschwindigkeit, also 144 Hz, passiert und der neue Refresh erst dann beginnt, wenn das neue Bild fertig ist. Der eigentliche Refresh wird also nicht künstlich in die Länge gezogen, sondern der nächste wartet einfach auf das neue Bild. So oder so wird die Frequenz an die Bildrate ja angepasst.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2018)

Wenn dem so ist, warum hat das noch keiner überprüft?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (7. Juli 2018)

Warum sollte man? Und wie überhaupt?


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juli 2018)

Neugierde und mit ner Kamera?
YouTube


----------



## PCGH_Manu (7. Juli 2018)

Das haben ja die Blurbuster im G-Sync 101 im Prinzip schon gemacht: G-SYNC 101 | Blur Busters


----------



## Bandicoot (7. Juli 2018)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> ganz doofe frage wiese  sieht dein bild in der mitte heller aus? Die Kamera hat doch einen sehr "kleinen Sichtpunkt/Ausagangspunkt wie ein Auge eben, so das verdunkeln durch Sichtfeldverschiebung nicht zu sehen sein dürfte, oder? Oder ist das einfach nur Zufall wegen des dort gezeigten sichtpunkt?



Nein ist nicht heller in der Mitte. Ist durch die Kamera vom Handy. 
Die scheint etwas versüft am Objektiv zu sein. 
Monitor Ausleuchtung stimmt optisch soweit ohne helle Flecken.
Aber bei dem Hinweis werd ich gleich mal den Bildschirmen und die Kamera am S7 säubern.  Thx 

Bin mit dem Dell S2716DG zufrieden, evtl kann ihn pcgh Manuel ja mal mit Testen wie er sich gegen neuere schlägt. Mfg

PS: Ist mal wieder eine interessante Diskussion das Thema. Ehrlich


----------



## PCGH_Manu (7. Juli 2018)

Hab ihn in 24 Zoll getestet. Ist halt eine 6-Bit-TN-Krücke.


----------



## Bandicoot (8. Juli 2018)

Läuft trotzdem gut.


----------



## MircoSfot (9. Juli 2018)

Wie is´n das, wenn ich bei aktiver Gsync raustabbe? Irgendwelche Probleme wie kurzes Schwarzbild?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (9. Juli 2018)

Nö. Geht ja nun auch im Fenstermodus.


----------

